# WoW gilde Blackhand/SUCHEN MEMBER!



## -EwH- (25. Februar 2008)

[TnD] The new Dimension./// Eine schon etwas größere gilde, mit einer guten anzahl an 70 und welchen die bald welche werden. Derzeit haben wir eine mindestbeschränkung von lvl 30, da wir die member auch gerne on sehen, und nicht wirklich daran interessiert sind einen haufen lvl 15 twinks von lvl70 raid palas zu haben, die ein mal im monat on sind. Nattürlich ist dies eine gilde zum spass haben, doch dies ist nur möglich wenn auch member da sind. Mögliche bewerber sollten sich auch bewusst sein, das erwartet wird, dass member einander helfen und aktiv in der gilde mitmachen. Sollte wer im /g chat hilfe benötigen, wäre es nett wenn man sich seiner annimmt. Nattührlich kann man dies übersehen, das ist ja wohl klar, doch die meistes sollten wissen wie frustrierend es ist wenn man unbedingt hilfe braucht und man bekommt sie nicht. So wie EXAMPLE: Allgemein1- Weiß wer wo hier im Schlingendorntal der flugplatz ist? // im allgemein chat wird dies manchmal, doch meistens nach der 1000tes wiederholung nicht beantwortet. Wenn man dies dann aber im /g chat schreibt dann sollte man dies eigentlich beim ersten mal beantwortet bekommen. Also... zurrück zur aufnahme. WICHTIG: die klasse ist egal, obwohl wir noch für unsre 2te kara/raid gruppe und uch allgemein heiler suchen. Die gilde ist eigentlich ganz gut organisiert, website, teamspeak sind vorhanden. Für raids sind wir immer zu haben, sowohl low level als auch heroic. Allgemein wird das addon group callender wird gebeten herunterzuladen, was bei der aufname noch mal besprochen wird. Dies haben wir desshalb gerne, weil man raids dann auch im voraus planen kann.  Trotz allem möchte ich nochmal betonen, das spass hier sehr wichtig ist, und auch der größte spielfaktor ist und auch sein sollte. Wer sich hier mit angesprochen fühlt, soll doch bitte zurrück posten, oder MIDNIGHTE (ohne caps, und den jäger) mal ingame anschreiben. Oder auch AMARCIA, NILAITH oder ALBIRA. Wenn ihr schreibt ihr kommt von midnighte sollten sie gleich antworten. 
Also... viel spass ingame, hoffentlich sehen wir und bald in der gilde
ewh


----------

